# Speaker Break-in. Not a myth!



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

About 2 months ago I bought one Weber Silver and one Blue Alnico speaker to run in a 2x12 cab. The cleans sounded gorgeous right from the start but they where a bit "brash" in the high end. Distortion was almost unpleasant, with a very fatiguing sound that was too bright and much too strident. I was dismayed, having just spent over $400 for the two speakers, and started to regret my decision.

In desperation, I began running my mp3 player into the amp. I would lay the cab flat on the floor and cover it with blankets to keep the volume down. With the amp cranked, I would leave for work and only shut if off when I returned hours later. Having done this for several days/weeks, on top of playing my guitar at various volumes, I cannot believe the difference! Seriously, these speakers sound completely different. The high end is brilliant without being harsh, the speakers are much more "balanced", little ear fatigue, and glorious cleans AND distortion.

I honestly thought that "speaker break-in" was more internet hype/bs but the results are undeniable. It doesn't seem to be an issue with other speakers I have tried, but this blue and silver combo has transformed!

Give it a try the next time you buy speakers if they just are not doing if for you.

TG


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Sounds like a plan. I am ordering some Eminence 1028k's tonight so I will keep that in mind.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> If you start "breaking in" power cables, though, you'll know it's time to check yourself into the local mental health clinic.


 If you go, say hi to EJ for me.


----------



## Marshall LX58 (May 17, 2012)

I have a new class 5, I have played it 4 times. it sounds so diferent than my friends with 3/4 of a year worth of gigs, it is the same model (the last one c5.1.1 i think) I might try playing music through it, it worked for my mustang I.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm going to say it will depend on the materials used. I highly doubt whether an aluminum-cone speaker with a foam surround, like a Hartke, needs breaking in, since it is doubtful there could be any changes to the materials from mere use. On the other hand, a Jensen with a paper cone that goes right out to the perimeter of the basket probably DOES change properties, as would anything made from fibres of some kind.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i was sure i created a thread myself on this...but i can't find it...

i bought a recto cab and took it home...and the high's were killing me...just really ice picky...so...i put my ipod into my vox hybrid, left it on covered in speakers while at work for a couple days...and wow...it changed a LOT...


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I spoke with WCBIll about this (I bought the speakers new from him) and he also supported what I am hearing. He said that the Weber Blue, in particular, is known to be harsh until broken in. Another guy on TGP is running the same Silver/Blue combo and had the exact same experience. In fact, he said the distortion tones were "ugly" until he broke in the speakers.

I am about to start another round of blasting to see if they sweeten even more.

TG


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Breaking in speakers is the best use I've ever found for my Boss loop pedal, lay down some rhythm, bass and lead tracks and let her rip for 25-40 hours. 

DW


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Exactly how loud do they have to be played at to accomplish the objectives? What sorts of frequencies need to be pumped through them?

For instance, would it be enough to have a subsonic generator and amp push the cone slowly back and forth to near maximum travel at 0.4hz for a day to "soften" the surround?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Exactly how loud do they have to be played at to accomplish the objectives? What sorts of frequencies need to be pumped through them?
> 
> For instance, would it be enough to have a subsonic generator and amp push the cone slowly back and forth to near maximum travel at 0.4hz for a day to "soften" the surround?


From Weber's site:

_.most speakers are a little tight when new due to the stiffness of the cone surround and spider. After several hours of playing at high levels, they begin to loosen up and have more overall body and sound projection...

OK, on to 'breaking in' a speaker. If you really want to speed up the breaking in period, the easiest method is to connect the speaker to a filament transformer. Having said that, let's look at the precautions you need to take. Since you will be driving the speaker with a steady state signal, you don't want to drive it at its rated power or it will burn up the voice coil. 1/3 power rating is a safe figure to use. So, let's say you have a 50 watt speaker and it is 8 Ohm. 1/3 power is about 17 watts, and at 8 Ohm, that works out to be around 11.5 volts. Using a 12.6 volt transformer will put 20 watts into the speaker. I wouldn't have a problem with that in our products, but just to be safe, you might want to go with a 6.3 volt filament voltage, which will put about 5 watts into your speaker. Another option is to use a variac into the primary side of the 12.6 volt filament transformer and dial in the voltage you want on the secondary. That way, you can dial in the 11.5 volts we originally calculated at the 1/3 power level. I'd also suggest performing the operation in a garage or closet, because listening to the loud 60hz hum from the speaker will grate on your nerves very quickly. Also, if you leave the speaker out of the cabinet, the rear radiation of the speaker will cancel alot of the front radiation and reduce the noise. You need to lay the speaker face up though, so the cone can move as much as possible since the whole idea of this operation is to loosen up the cone and spider. Laying the speaker face down would trap air between the cone and the surface of the table and restrict cone movement. You're going to be surprised how much the cone moves and how loud the speaker is, even at 1/3 power.
Here's the math for determining the correct voltage to use in case you have a different wattage and impedance rating than our example above:
1. Take the power rating of the speaker and divide it by 3.
2. Take that number and multiply it by the speaker's Ohm rating (4, 8, or 16)
3. Use your calculator to find the square root of that number.
4. The result is the voltage you need to use to drive the speaker at 1/3 its rated power._


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for that. There is no discussion of the length of time to run this test for though.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

dcole said:


> Thanks for that. There is no discussion of the length of time to run this test for though.


Yes, good question. I'd like to know if there's a certain time, minimum or maximum.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Yes, good question. I'd like to know if there's a certain time, minimum or maximum.


It will depend on the speaker. Use your ears as the final test.

TG


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Interesting info and interesting approach. Note that the info does not stipulate "best" way but rather "easiest" way. In this instance, the "amplifier" and signal generator is your hydro grid. Clever. Clearly Weber presumes that what is most relevant is low-freq content and a degree of "stretching" of the surround and spider.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Especially if they are intended to be a pair going into the same cab. Clever!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I use a 6.3 volt filament transformer hooked directly to the speakers, preferably mounted in a closed-back cab, laying face-down on the floor (carpet) and covered with blankets, pillows, whatever, intermittently for a week or so.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

My new Rajin Cajun has ~6 VAC running into as I write this. 

It certainly is quite a loud "hummmmmm" for 6 volts !

Cheers

Dave


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> I would think the _quietest_ way to do this would be to loop something and play it through two speakers pointed at each other and wired out of phase.


Weird. I thought about this EXACT thing, but figured it must not work since much more technically oriented minds hadn't written about/discovered it. Perhaps an experiment is in order . . .


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

For the uninitiated, what is a filament transformer? Is there a likely source lying around the house?


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

greco said:


> My new Rajin Cajun has ~6 VAC running into as I write this.
> 
> It certainly is quite a loud "hummmmmm" for 6 volts !
> 
> ...


I may need to borrow it for my new cabs!

~A


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

JHarasym said:


> For the uninitiated, what is a filament transformer? Is there a likely source lying around the house?


Basically, what we are talking about is a standard power transformer. The critical aspect is selecting one which will be able to *properly and safely *connect your speaker to the wall current. You don't want the speaker to draw so much current through the transformer that the voice coil goes PFFT! and you don't want to overheat the transformer either (particularly since you're going to leave it on continuously for a day or so).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Basically, what we are talking about is a standard power transformer. The critical aspect is selecting one which will be able to *properly and safely *connect your speaker to the wall current. You don't want the speaker to draw so much current through the transformer that the voice coil goes PFFT! and you don't want to overheat the transformer either (particularly since you're going to leave it on continuously for a day or so).


My little AC supply is made from a transformer taken from a clock radio. It is capable of only very minimal current. After 2 hours of being connected to the speaker, the transformer was getting a bit warm. I have turned it off and am giving it time to cool. I intend to run it for about an hour or so at a time. 

Approximately what level of current from the transformer is recommended?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

kw_guitarguy said:


> I may need to borrow it for my new cabs!
> 
> ~A


Andrew...see post #24.

The supply can also deliver ~12 VAC (again... at a low current). 

I'm not sure how long you would want to let it "run" before becoming concerned about the transformer overheating (especially running into 2 speakers). However, you are welcome to borrow it. Maybe it would be best to break in each speaker individually?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

There should be a law forbidding torture of poor defensless speakers.
I know for a fact that the speaker gods will one day make all you sinners pay for your shameless behaviour.

My suggestion for new speakers.
If your are fortunate to have a bass guitar lying around, I would sugest playing the bass guitar thru the new speaker at a very modest low volume untill the speaker loosens up a bit. A good tight "bass" sounding song will do the same trick BUT again, I would keep the volume down.
I just dont see any advantage in running the crap out of a new speaker and then expecting it to sound great afterwords.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

JHarasym said:


> For the uninitiated, what is a filament transformer? Is there a likely source lying around the house?


Filament transformers are standard power transformers that were used in the past to power the heater or "filament" in vacuum tube based circuits. They come in standard voltages that were used on tubes, such as 6.3 volts and 12.6 volts to name a few.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

greco said:


> My little AC supply is made from a transformer taken from a clock radio. It is capable of only very minimal current. After 2 hours of being connected to the speaker, the transformer was getting a bit warm. I have turned it off and am giving it time to cool. I intend to run it for about an hour or so at a time.
> 
> Approximately what level of current from the transformer is recommended?
> 
> ...


V=IR so the current that would be required for an 8 ohm nominal load would be 6.3 volts / 8 volts = 0.7875 amps. But it all depends on the impedance of the speaker at 60 Hz. It way be higher than 8 ohms thus requiring less current. Have you measured the voltage or current of your setup?


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

GTmaker said:


> There should be a law forbidding torture of poor defensless speakers.
> I know for a fact that the speaker gods will one day make all you sinners pay for your shameless behaviour.


I am guessing you have something against this method of breaking in a speaker?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

dcole said:


> I am guessing you have something against this method of breaking in a speaker?


I think I made it very clear that I am against "Turture" of new speakers.
There is allways a very fine line when you reach the extreme limits of anything.
Go over those limits and you end up with "broken" things.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

GTmaker said:


> I think I made it very clear that I am against "Turture" of new speakers.
> There is allways a very fine line when you reach the extreme limits of anything.
> Go over those limits and you end up with "broken" things.


Sounds fair enough.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> I think I made it very clear that I am against "Turture" of new speakers.
> There is allways a very fine line when you reach the extreme limits of anything.
> Go over those limits and you end up with "broken" things.


It's not torture if you are simply putting some hours on them. These speakers are designed to take high volumes and I haven't seen anyone going to "extremes." If breaking in was a bad idea, neither Weber nor Celestion would explain how to do it nor offer the service for newly purchased speakers.

TG


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> It's not torture if you are simply putting some hours on them. These speakers are designed to take high volumes and I haven't seen anyone going to "extremes." If breaking in was a bad idea, neither Weber nor Celestion would explain how to do it nor offer the service for newly purchased speakers.
> 
> TG


Unless it shortens the life of the speaker so much you will be buying one in the new year!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

dcole said:


> Unless it shortens the life of the speaker so much you will be buying one in the new year!


Again, speaker companies would not encourage behaviour that could potentially result in warranty replacements. Old speakers have been blasting away for 50 _years_, I don't think 50 _hours_ of break in is going to hurt!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Sounds good to me. Does Celestion have a write-up on their website? I'll go take a look.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

dcole said:


> Sounds good to me. Does Celestion have a write-up on their website? I'll go take a look.


This used to be on Celestion's site. 

"Break in a speaker with a fat, clean tone: turn up the power amp volume to full, and control the level with the preamp gain. Use a level that will be quite loud, but not painful in a normal size room.

Have the bass and mid up full, and the treble at least half. On your guitar, use the middle pick up position (if your guitar has more than one pick up) and play for 10-15 minutes using lots of open chords, and chunky percussive playing. This will get the cone moving, and should excite all the cone modes and get everything to settle in nicely. The speaker will continue to mature over the years, but this will get it 95% of the way to tonal perfection in the shortest time."


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

A little article from one of the most respected manufacturers out there.
Klipsch Resource Center | Breaking in speakers


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

loudtubeamps said:


> A little article from one of the most respected manufacturers out there.
> Klipsch Resource Center | Breaking in speakers


Interesting, doesn't seem to say how to do, but to just do it.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

http://www.premierguitar.com/Magazine/Issue/2009/Apr/Breaking_in_Your_Speakers.asp

Here is another one from Premier Guitar. I might try the frequency generator option as I do have a signal generator and good Fluke Meter.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

_This is from the link dcole posted above:


Variacs are variable _AC voltage controls with distortion-free output. This source will get the speaker moving, typically at 60Hz. If you can get your hands on one, it is a great way to break a speaker in. ​
_Noise signal generators _are my personal preference, accompanied by a multimeter to read the output voltage, and a frequency counter to read frequency. *I’ll play a 20Hz–30Hz sine wave through the speaker with 15V–20V for four to eight hours.* *It’s an effective method, but pretty abusive.* You have to use very good judgment in setting it up. I’ve been known to burn up a voice coil by mistake. This is likely not a practical solution for most people, because the equipment is not readily available. 
​_Just playing it _is a safe and reliable method. Play it hard and play it loud to shorten the time required. Don’t damage your hearing by any means! Fifty to a hundred hours should get you to the point that you no longer recognize tonality changes. 

I did ~ 6 hours at 6VAC and I've decided that is enough...rightly or wrongly.

Cheers

Dave
​


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

whatever happened to playing a guitar through 'em.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Cary said:


> whatever happened to playing a guitar through 'em.


Yup. That's how we used to do it back on the farm. :banana:


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

Made a BIG difference with my Vox AC15. I haven't been playing music through it but I've been playing lots of guitar and there is a HUGE step from day one to now! The overdrive sounds much... much more pleasing and the tone! It is a totally different amp!


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

cool stuff. I'll be buying new speakers for a 4x12 I'm building and might have scumback break them in for me.


----------

